# Boer buckling, please critique



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi! Here is the most recent addition to my herd. He is one month old today. I know it is a little young to be making any decisions now, but I hope to add new pictures next month and see how he has changed. Anyway, would you offer any critiques you have good and bad. (be ruthless, I am trying to learn...my feelings won't be hurt!) I am eventually going to have to decide if he should be banded or not, but for now....what do you all think of him?

He is 100%, has 1x1 clean teats, and is about 26lbs. Seems like he gets wider as he grows and I am hoping that continues to improve.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry for the funny pics! He was playing with my daughter. Too bad he's to young for our fair...he loves to push against me.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's fairly level topped, his hip could be a bit leveler but thats getting picky. He has a wide, clean chest and a decent amount of bone for his age. No really glaring faults except in the top picture he almost looks like he narrows from chine to loin then widens out in the hip again. It could be the picture and as wide as his hip is I think it is but something I noticed. He also looks like he might toe out a bit on the back but not bad.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok I see what you mean. In the pictures he seems wider in front than in back, like the wedge goes the wrong direction?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like him.
ETA. The front pic is what sells me. Most goats at the front of the line have a 
chest like that.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you! I like him too. It will be fun to watch him grow.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Used2bmimi said:


> Ok I see what you mean. In the pictures he seems wider in front than in back, like the wedge goes the wrong direction?


Yes that is exactly what I mean. I always say you want a bigger butt than front but that could just be the pictures. Its always hard to tell for sure from since we can't see the animal move


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I dont find much fault with him. I think for his age he looks really really good. Congrats cant wait to see how he grows out!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok, here he is again at two months. It seemed like his growth has been dropping off and his poo is a little clumpy, so I dewormed him yesterday. His mom looks good and still has plenty of milk and he is otherwise healthy. Just a precaution. Anyway, he weighed 54 pounds yesterday and here are some more pics of him. The scrotum is a split scrotum right? I would like to know if a split this size is common and accepted or if it would be a game changer. I would love your opinions on him as it is time to wether if I am going to. Keep in mind that I am trying to breed for show wethers and would be looking at him more as a wether sire than a show sire. I think I have decided to go ahead and wether him, but for the sake of learning, would you please give him a full critique again for me? Thanks and looking forward you your responses!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I like his front end, If I could change a few things I would make his butt bigger and widen his back end his top isnt that level maybe when you brace him you shouldnt strech him out as much so try pushing him back a tad more so that his front legs are more underhim when you show and it might make it look more level and make his butt a tad bigger. All in all I think he will do good in the show ring Goodluck!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was going to say the opposite on setting him. I think 1/2 to 3/4 an inch back would help level him. Right bow it looks almost like his legs are too up under him because they are long.


----------

